# My small arsenal...Some new, some old



## Pachowder (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi All,

So I thought I would post my small arsenal. The group of three on the bread board are all new over the last two or 3 months (first owner of each also). The cleaver is older and thought I would put the cool leather knife roll up also (I couldn't resist since I love BBQ).

Not shown is a Halcyon Forge that is with Joe being sharpened and Bloodroot is currently making a knife i signed up for 3 years or so ago. Will get pics of those two when here. Just thought I would share...


----------



## Kgp (Apr 15, 2020)

Love the handles! I'm a sucker for nice wood.


----------



## Pachowder (Apr 15, 2020)

haha...same here. That burke is really nice "presentation grade cherry burl"


----------



## Kgp (Apr 15, 2020)

I'll be watching BST thread......


----------



## Pachowder (Apr 15, 2020)

Kgp said:


> I'll be watching BST thread......


Haha. Well only the Martell will be up as I was hoping to help fund the Bloodroot. As of today the Devin and the Burke will be marked for distribution to my kids upon my demise but then again, you never know! I really like that Lisch in the BST right now. But my wife would stab me with it if I pulled the trigger...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 15, 2020)

Dang bud you've been here as long as me and I thought you had a lot more.

Jason


----------



## Benuser (Apr 16, 2020)

Stunning beauties!


----------



## Pachowder (Apr 16, 2020)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Dang bud you've been here as long as me and I thought you had a lot more.
> 
> Jason


Yeah I typically go through phases and sold a bunch of stuff a year or so ago...now I just keep/buy what I will really use and pass them on to the kids when I go. Home audio and mountain bikes, different story...


----------

